# redwood for hives



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

i have some used redwood from a deck that is available. the wood is 30+ years old. does anyone know if it could be used as hive material. new redwood is repelant to some insects...termites, ants and other wood eaters. not sure whether it would be harmfull to bees. i would be planing the old surface off the wood. Thanks


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Works fine, I have a cpl top bar hives made from scrap of it..... generaly don't waste good redwood on hives though, go buy some cheap pine....


----------

